# Pleased to meet you all.



## scurfa (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought I would join the forum as I have a 2002 moro blue TT 225 and sometimes need a bit of advice.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Matey alway Nice to meet a new Member.... 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Good choice by the way. 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome  
karen


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome, good choice of colour! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum let the modding begin. 

DAZ


----------

